# how good are Milestars?



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

How good are milestar tires, 155/80 R13s? What's the pros and cons on these tires. I been reading that the white wall turns yellow really quick, is it true. Or is that coming from haters on LIL. Any suggestions would be help full. Thanks.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Whitewalls suck, gotta scrub them continuously....and tread isnt too nice, but no problems from actual tire yet


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea heard the same thing. Started selling rims out my hydraulic shop but looking for a good tire to sell with them. Thank homie.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

they look like 14s when mounted


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

White Walls dont stay white,beefy tread.....good tire for 4x4'n........ ..................Its an ok tire but there is still others out there that look way better and are still available..


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ALLOTTA TREAD,,BUT THE WHITEWALL GETIN DIRTY IS TRUE,,I GOT SUM ON MY 63 AND MONTE,,BUT THEY LAST FOREVER DAILY DRIVIN TO WRK AND 3 WHEELIN,,,BLEACH WHITE CLEANS DEM REAL GOOD THO,,THERE ON MY 63 ON MY AVATAR IF U WANNA C HOW THEY LOOK


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

FUCK MILESTAR W/W SUCK & car looks like a 4x4


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

I GOT SOME ON MY TRACTOR GREAT FOR THE FIELDS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:rimshot:


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

When I seen the milestars mounted, they look big, they don't have that small look and my homie had them on a g-body and one just blew up when he was on a cruise. :dunno:


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> ALLOTTA TREAD,,BUT THE WHITEWALL GETIN DIRTY IS TRUE,,I GOT SUM ON MY 63 AND MONTE,,BUT THEY LAST FOREVER DAILY DRIVIN TO WRK AND 3 WHEELIN,,,BLEACH WHITE CLEANS DEM REAL GOOD THO,,THERE ON MY 63 ON MY AVATAR IF U WANNA C HOW THEY LOOK






























they dont look to bad


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i had to use a bbq brush to get mine white again.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> they dont look to bad


:thumbsup: AND THEY GO THRU HELL ON DA MONTE CUZ I 3 ALOT AND THEY STILL GOOD,,DA ONLY DING IS I KEEP CLEANIIN DEM,,BUT THEN AGAIN THEY GO THRU ALOT DIRT AND MUD WERE I WRK


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I always use bleach white and S.O.S pads. Best thing to use.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

But I have the tigerpaws.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> :thumbsup: AND THEY GO THRU HELL ON DA MONTE CUZ I 3 ALOT AND THEY STILL GOOD,,DA ONLY DING IS I KEEP CLEANIIN DEM,,BUT THEN AGAIN THEY GO THRU ALOT DIRT AND MUD WERE I WRK


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Yea I got milestars on my 68 impala they look cool & u do gotta keep up on the WW & they do take a beating


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

:thumbsdown:I BOUGHT A SET FOR MY 62 THEY LOOK LIKE SHIT, DIRTY ASS WHITE WALL DONT GET WHITE.


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

the dirty w/w thing is true


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

THEY SUCK THE WHITE WALLS TURN YELLOW:thumbsdown:


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

Other than haveing to keep up with the whitwall mine have been good to me


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

i havent had the whitewall problem, mine still look brand new..


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

WHITE WALLS ARE HARD TO KEEP CLEAN!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

thats one ugly ass tire lol


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> thats one ugly ass tire lol


ITS NORMAL FOR A DAILY:happysad: AINT NUTTIN BLEACHE WHITE CANT CLEAN


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Not talking about da white wall , I'm saying they look like balloons just an ugly tire


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> Not talking about da white wall , I'm saying they look like balloons just an ugly tire


WHEN I 1ST SEEN THEM I THOUGHT THEY HAD THICK TREAD BUT THEN I GOT USE TO IT,,I MEAN I HAD ALL DA OTHER TIRES AND I USE TO GO THRU ALOTTA THEM EITHER CUZ OF 3 WHEELIN OR EXTENDED A ARMS,WORE OUT OUTSIDES AND MISSIN CHUNKS OFF DEM,,,BUT THESE HAVENT SHOWED AND WEAR YET AND IV HAD DEM 4 A WHILE,,PLUS I GOTEM DIRT CHEAP COMPARED TO 200-360 NOW ADAYS AND THEY WERE BRAND NEW WITH ALL DA STICKERS


----------



## regalistic99 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Just use bleach white if they're new, or (used) if the stripe is beat up, cut up, go ahead & use SOS pads,
they kinda scuff the white wall but then again they already are.*


----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> thats one ugly ass tire lol


Friends don't let friends roll Milestars :nono:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Envious Touch said:


> Friends don't let friends roll Milestars :nono:


AINT NUTTIN WRONG WIT DEM


----------



## monte1970 (Jul 30, 2012)

I got milestars and they turn yellow over night


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

They get the job done but not a good looking tire IMO. Plus I always use bleach white and sos pads and the white wall still looks like crap.


----------



## CALI LAC 209 (Jun 18, 2011)

keep them clean with s.o.s pads and bleach white


----------



## rotarycarnut (Sep 8, 2015)

*Brown wall tires!*

I purchased a set of Milestar white wall tires for my car a few months back, as they were one of the FEW tires in a white wall that would FIT my car. This car is a car used for SHOWS only, and get driven less than 300 miles per year. These Milestars were replacing a 30 year old set of Michelins that looked brand new, but I was NOT willing to chance driving any distance on them. Long and short of this, is AVOID these tires IF you are looking for a WHITE wall that even resembles WHITE. Even when they put them on, and washed off the blue protective coating, they were not as white as the OLD Michelin tires, and after sitting in a completely DARK garage for 5 months, and having never seen daylight or any miles, they turned BROWN/TAN and could NOT be whitened, no matter how you worked on them. TERRIBLE!!! They were replaced for FREE, by my local Discount Tire retailer.


----------

